# Came home and taught this in 20 mins



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My female is *almost* doing it now too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats awesome.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

WHAT?! That is awesome!! Care to share your technique?! :-D


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

SOOO,,do tell how you did that! We need a project for a rainy day.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

ponyfarm said:


> SOOO,,do tell how you did that! We need a project for a rainy day.


It's been rainy all day. Killian needs a new trick to work on!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My female won't do it off leash like that yet, but she'll do it for a few feet. You need a pinch or ecollar, and a long stick. Walk forward, then stop and slowly walk backwards, popping the collar or stiming when position is bad, and tap the front legs on the shins with the stick to encourage lifting them up. Havent figured out yet what to do to get his butt up.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

can you teach him the stand command? that might help with getting the butt up and then you could work on him walking backwards instead of sliding lol.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> can you teach him the stand command? that might help with getting the butt up and then you could work on him walking backwards instead of sliding lol.


We went outside and did it and it was a near stand. He's moving his back feet in that video except for the very last part. Outside I also got home to fuss sideways (I side stepped away and we kept position)


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

just walk forward rapidly and go in reverse before the dog sits to get a backward walking fuss


----------

